# 1st attempt split grade contrast printing



## AlanO (Jan 24, 2014)

A couple of photos that were printed using Ilford contrast filters. Both exposed for 25 sec at grade 00 and 20 sec at grade 5. I do have a one question concerning dodging and burning using this process. Can it be done during either exposure or will you get different results dependent on which contrast filter is being exposed?

Feedback welcome.




82100006 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr





82100008 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## timor (Jan 24, 2014)

I am afraid that smooth dodging and burning will depend on the faze of exposure, especially in dodged areas. With burning you will be better off finding the right middle filter. I use split filtering with dodging and burning exactly for that effect, to change the local contrast in the print, like in the shadows and top highlights if I want a detail in it. To minimalise this problem is better to start with negs developed with some degree of compensation.


----------



## AlanO (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Timor


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not familiar with this, I'd be interested to know more about it. Interesting photos - I like the reflection/shadow in the second one.


----------



## AlanO (Jan 25, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'm not familiar with this, I'd be interested to know more about it. Interesting photos - I like the reflection/shadow in the second one.



As this is my first attempt, timor may be able to provide pros and cons of the process. In general, the method provides a way to seperately expose the print highlights and shadows in 2 seperate exposures on vc paper. I used Ilford filters for the above shots creating a test strip for highlights with a low contrast filter 00. On this strip I am not looking for contrast only the correct amount of highlight. Once I determined the 00 exposure a secont test print was created, first exposing the entire print for the 00 time already determined and then changing over to a 5 filter and eposing the print again in in increments to get your shadows. Again, you will be looking at only shadows on this exposure to determine your filter 5 exposure time. Once you have your 00 and 5 exposure times you will make your print first exposing for 00 time, change over to 5 filter (under safelight) and expose print for the remaning 5 exposure time. In the above examples exposures were 25 sec @ 00 + 20 sec @ 5 = 45 sec total exposure


----------

